# Peaches Geldof ist tot



## Claudia (7 Apr. 2014)

*Tochter des irischen Rockmusikers PEACHES GELDOF (25) TOT!*

*Papa Bob Geldof: „ Wie kann es sein, dass wir sie nie wieder sehen? Wie ist das bloß zu ertragen?“*

07.04.2014 - 19:39 Uhr 
*Peaches Geldof ist im Alter von 25 Jahren gestorben! Die Tochter des irischen Rockmusikers Bob Geldof (62) wurde am Montagmittag in der Notaufnahme der South East Coast Ambulance in Wrotham, Kent, für tot erklärt.*
*„Peaches ist tot. Unser Schmerz ist grenzenlos. Sie war die Wildeste, Lustigste, Cleverste, Schlagfertigste und die Allerverrückteste von uns. Zu schreiben ,war' ist niederschmetternd, auf's Neue. Was für ein wunderschönes Kind. Wie kann es sein, dass wir sie nie wieder sehen? Wie ist das bloß zu ertragen?“, ließ die Familie Geldof in einem offiziellen Statement ausrichten. *

*Und weiter: „Wir liebten sie und werden ihr Andenken immer in Ehren halten. Wie traurig dieser Satz ist. Tom und ihre Söhne Astala und Phaedra werden immer zu unserer Familie gehören, die so viele Brüche durchmachen musste, aber niemals daran zerbrochen ist. Bob, Jeanne, Fifi, Pixie und Tiger Geldof“*
_Es werde derzeit von einem „ungeklärten und plötzlichen Tod” ausgegangen, teilte die britische Polizei am Montag mit._

Peaches Geldof war Mutter zweier Söhne (20 und 10 Monate alt) und seit 2012 mit Musiker Thomas Cohen verheiratet. 
*Cohen: „Meine geliebte Frau Peaches wurde von mir und ihren beiden Söhnen angebetet. Ich werde sie großziehen – und sie werden ihre Mutter dabei jeden Tag in ihren Herzen tragen. Wir werden sie für immer lieben.“*

Peaches war die Tochter von Musiker Bob Geldof und TV-Moderatorin Paula Yates († 41). Yates war im September 2000 an einer Überdosis gestorben.
Am Sonntag stellte Peaches auf ihrer Instagram-Seite ein Kindheitsfoto von sich und ihrer Mutter online.


Quelle: Bild.de

R.I.P.


----------



## Q (8 Apr. 2014)

*AW: Peaches Geldorf ist tot*

hört sich nach einer Tragödie an  Danke für die Info Claudia. R.I.P. Peaches....


----------



## beachkini (8 Apr. 2014)

Ihr Tod geht mir für jemanden, den ich nicht wirklich kenne, sehr nahe. Wohl, weil ich verfolgt habe was sie für schwere Zeiten durchgemacht hat und wie glücklich sie seit der Geburt ihrer beiden Kinder war. Spätestens da hatte man das Gefühl sie hat sich gefangen und ist auf dem richtigen Weg. Sie hat immer wieder betont, dass sie den beiden einen besseren Start ins Leben ermöglichen möchte wie sie ihn hatte. Es ist einfach unfassbar tragisch, dass sie die beiden nur so kurz aufwachsen sehen durfte und nicht mehr die Mutter sein kann, die sie gerne gewesen wäre 

R.I.P.


----------



## Punisher (8 Apr. 2014)

herzliches Beileid


----------



## stuftuf (8 Apr. 2014)

RIP

diese Familie kommt leider nicht zur Ruhe....


----------

